# In the classroom there are (four) students



## gvergara

Hi,

As far as collective numbers go, they are used to refer to a group of males and females. So

_W klasie jest czworo studentów_

would mean that there are four people/students in the classroom, disregarding how this group is composed in terms of its members' gender/sex. But if I just want to say that there are students, disregarding the group's gender composition, could I just omit the number and use the noun in its genitive plural form to refer to a mixed-sex  group of four students? Or would _studenci _do the job?

_W klasie jest studentów. _(both male and female) 

_W klasie są czterej studenci._ (only males, but also a mixed-sex group) 

Thanks in advance,

G.


----------



## Panceltic

_"W klasie jest studentów"_ definitely doesn’t work, it should be _W klasie są studenci_.


----------



## zaffy

_"W klasie jest czworo studentów"  - _There could be four males or a mixture of males and females.

As I said earlier, if there were 200 people, including 199 women and just one man, you need to use masculine forms when addressing or talking about them. 

If there were were females only, you would say "W klasie są cztery studentki."


----------



## zaffy

Polish is crazy, I know that.

W pokoju* jest* dwóch chłopaków
W pokoju* są* dwie dziewczyny.

W pokoju *jest* kilku chłopaków.
W pokoju *jest* kilka dziewczyn.


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> _"W klasie jest czworo studentów"  - _There could be four males or a mixture of males and females.


Even the native speakers and professional writers have problems with agreeing numerals with the composition of the group. 😉

_W klasie jest *czworo* studentów_ - means that there is at least one member of each sex
_W klasie jest *czterech* studentów_ - means that they are all males. 
_W klasie są *cztery* studentki_ - means that all of them are females


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> _"W klasie jest czworo studentów"  - _There could be four males ..


Nope. Not in the Polish language I speak. Czworo studentów can't be used of only males. It should be "Jest  czterech studentów". "Czworo" is used only for a mixed company or about children "czworo dzieci".


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> Czworo studentów can't be used of only males. It should be "Jest czterech studentów"


Indeed


----------



## anthox

jasio said:


> Even the native speakers and professional writers have problems with agreeing numerals with the composition of the group. 😉


As an English speaker, the complexity of Polish numerals has always boggled my mind. Like, how is it possible for a language to develop so many rules in this regard that even native speakers, the very originators of these forms, aren't always sure of them? I wonder how long it takes children to use the correct forms (most of the time, at least). I've been gently correcting my 3-year-old who uses incorrect past tenses ('goed' for 'went', 'catched' for 'caught', etc.) for months now and she still doesn't consistently use the correct forms. I feel like it would take a very long time for her to pick up on these fine-grained numeric distinctions.

As a learner who mostly reads, I can identify numerals when I come across them, but so far I've constantly avoided using them when speaking because I know I'll get the forms wrong. Only in this thread did I learn that "czworo" implies a mixed group, and that you use "jest" with plural groups of men but "są" with plural groups of women. One of these days I'll have to buckle down and get all these rules engrained in my head.


----------



## zaffy

anthox said:


> Only in this thread did I learn that "czworo" implies a mixed group, and that you use "jest" with plural groups of men but "są" with plural groups of women.



Like @jasio said, native speakers confuse them too. Well, I did, let alone children.

trzech uczniów
trzy uczennice
troje uczniów (mixed group)

If you asked me to translate this into Polish "I'm going to need three students to clean up this room.", I would need to ask you whether you're going to need boys or girls or whether you meant a mixed group.


----------



## Panceltic

anthox said:


> and that you use "jest" with plural groups of men but "są" with plural groups of women.



This is only because the numeral in the genitive (which dwóch, trzech, czterech are) requires the verb to be in the singular.

Compare:

dwóch mężczyzn (gen) jest / dwie kobiety (nom) są

dwaj mężczyźni (nom) są

pięć pięciu mężczyzn (gen) jest / pięć kobiet (nom) są jest


----------



## zaffy

Panceltic said:


> pięć mężczyzn (gen) jest / pięć kobiet (nom) są


Pięciu mężczyzn jest
Pięć kobiet jest


----------



## Panceltic

zaffy said:


> Pięciu mężczyzn jest



Darn!! Fixed, thanks.


----------



## Ben Jamin

[QUOTE="zaffy, post: 20209295, member: ]

If you asked me to translate this into Polish "I'm going to need three students to clean up this room.", I would need to ask you whether you're going to need boys or girls or whether you meant a mixed group.
[/QUOTE]
No, you don't have to ask if the sex composition is not interesting for you. In this case the default is masculine. But if you intend to use the students for a theater rehearsal, then you should specify how many men and womem you need.


----------



## zaffy

I guess a teacher would specify the form anyway, at least I would. This is how I would put these.

Potrzebuje trzech uczniów żeby mi pomogli przenieść ławki. (This implies I need boys only)
Potrzebuje troję uczniów żeby mi pomogli ułożyć konkurs.  (The gender doesn't matter)


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> I guess a teacher would specify the form anyway, at least I would. This is how I would put these.
> 
> Potrzebuje trzech uczniów żeby mi pomogli przenieść ławki. (This implies I need boys only)
> Potrzebuje troję uczniów żeby mi pomogli ułożyć konkurs.  (The gender doesn't matter)


In Polish it's mandatory, in English it's impossible. One of many things of this kind; a translator's nightmare.


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> If you asked me to translate this into Polish "I'm going to need three students to clean up this room.", I would need to ask you whether you're going to need boys or girls or whether you meant a mixed group.


What about "potrzebuję trójkę studentów"?


----------



## zaffy

jasio said:


> What about "potrzebuję trójkę studentów"?


If I had no idea what gender was meant, I would go for 'troję' or 'trójkę'. I guess those are inteterchanheable, aren't they?


----------



## Drakonica

gvergara said:


> _W klasie są czterej studenci._ (only males, but also a mixed-sex group)


It depends.

Grammatically "*czterech studentów*" means: four male students:
- W klasie są trzy studentki i *czterech studentów*.

But if we talk about students, when we don't know them gender or we don't care about it, we can use grammatically male form for all students of any gender.
- Przyjmiemy na staż czterech studentów.
- W ławce mieści się czterech studentów.

- "*czterech studentów*", "*czwórka studentów*" - four male students or just four students
- "*cztery studentki*" - four female students (always)
- "*czworo stutentów*" - four student, mixed group (always)


----------



## Drakonica

zaffy said:


> If I had no idea what gender was meant, I would go for 'troję' or 'trójkę'. I guess those are inteterchanheable, aren't they?


There is no form: "*troję*".
"*Troja*" is a city in Greece. There was "wojna o *Troję*" (the war for Troy).

- *trzej */ *trójka *(males)* - potrzebuję *trzech *studentów, potrzebuję *trójkę *studentów,
- *trzy *(females + grammatical males but not persons + grammatical gender neuter but not alive) - potrzebuję *trzy *studentki, potrzebuję *trzy *koty, potrzebuję *trzy *słowa
- *troje *(mixed + grammatical gender neuter and alive) - potrzebuję *troje *studentów, potrzebuję *troje *cieląt
* Can be used as universal form when gender is unnownown / not important.

*trzy *- number (e.g. in countdown)
*trójka *- digit / character
*trója *- informally, shool slang: digit three
- Dostałem *tróję *- I was rated three


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Hi !

Is it possibe ( or is it correct ) to say in Polish ;

ich troje 
ich trojga  ....!??

Może było właśnie tak, że to Linda najwcześniej z *nich trojga* zareagowała na otaczającą wszystkich pustkę?
Aż *troje *z nich swoje życie związało z prawem.


----------



## Panceltic

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Hi !
> 
> Is it possibe ( or is it correct ) to say in Polish ;
> 
> ich troje
> ich trojga  ....!??
> 
> Może było właśnie tak, że to Linda najwcześniej z *nich trojga* zareagowała na otaczającą wszystkich pustkę?
> Aż *troje *z nich swoje życie związało z prawem.



Troje has a full declension: Troje, trojga, trojgu, troje, trojgiem, trojgu, troje

Same as dwoje, czworo, pięcioro, oboje (Rzeczpospolita *obojga* narodów) ...


----------



## zaffy

_Prawdopodobnie Jadwiga urodziła się w Budzie 18 lutego 1374 r. Ojcem jej był Ludwik Andegaweński, król Węgier i Polski, matką Elżbieta Bośniaczka. Była najmłodszą *z ich trojga dzieci*. _


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Co do trójki...;

_ Na tych krzesłach siedzi *trzech* panów (= siedzą *trzej* panowie)... 🤨_

Dni, które mogę spędzić z nimi *trzema* na włóczeniu się są bezcenne_.

co do dwòjki : _

Czemu tak się *nimi obojgiem* interesujesz?


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Mam nadzieję, że się nie obrazicie ..!? 


*LICZEBNIK GŁÓWNY TRZY*




PrzypadekUCZNIOWIEPTAKISAMOCHODYPANIEOKNAMianowniktrze – ej uczniowie
trz ‑ ech uczniówtrz‑y ptakitrz‑y samochodytrz‑y panietrz‑y oknaDopełniacztrz‑ech uczniówtrz‑ech ptakówtrz‑ech samochodówtrz‑ech pańtrz‑ech okienCelowniktrz‑em uczniomtrz‑em ptakomtrz‑em samochodomtrz‑em paniomtrz‑em oknomBierniktrz‑ech uczniówtrz‑y ptakitrz‑y samochodytrz‑y panietrz‑y oknaNarzędniktrz‑ema uczniamitrz‑ema ptakamitrz‑ema samochodamitrz‑ema paniamitrz‑ema oknamiMiejscowniktrz‑ech uczniachtrz‑ech ptakachtrz‑ech samochodachtrz‑ech paniachtrz‑ech oknach


----------



## Drakonica

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Mam nadzieję, że się nie obrazicie ..!?
> 
> 
> *LICZEBNIK GŁÓWNY TRZY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrzypadekUCZNIOWIEPTAKISAMOCHODYPANIEOKNAMianowniktrze – ej uczniowie
> trz ‑ ech uczniówtrz‑y ptakitrz‑y samochodytrz‑y panietrz‑y oknaDopełniacztrz‑ech uczniówtrz‑ech ptakówtrz‑ech samochodówtrz‑ech pańtrz‑ech okienCelowniktrz‑em uczniomtrz‑em ptakomtrz‑em samochodomtrz‑em paniomtrz‑em oknomBierniktrz‑ech uczniówtrz‑y ptakitrz‑y samochodytrz‑y panietrz‑y oknaNarzędniktrz‑ema uczniamitrz‑ema ptakamitrz‑ema samochodamitrz‑ema paniamitrz‑ema oknamiMiejscowniktrz‑ech uczniachtrz‑ech ptakachtrz‑ech samochodachtrz‑ech paniachtrz‑ech oknach





Przypadek1 GROUPE OF GENDER NEUTER,
2 MIXED GENDER GROUPE1 DZIECI1 PROSIĘTA2 UCZNIOWIEMianowniktrojedzieciprosiątuczniówDopełniacztrojga-||--||--||-Celowniktrojgu-||--||--||-Bierniktroje-||--||--||-Narzędniktrojgiem-||--||--||-Miejscowniktrojgu-||--||--||-


----------

